# Help!!! Sublimation Press



## unikoiho (Sep 10, 2015)

Guys tanong lng po, Im new in a business... dapat po ba pagsublimation paper ang gamit dapat din sublimation Ink ang gamitin for t shirts( Cotton ) or pwede din po ang Pigment Ink. 
Maraming Salamapt po


----------



## ashlei (Sep 19, 2015)

hindi po pwede ..na try ko na po yan... hindi tatagal ung print .dapat pigment gamitin mo


----------

